# Incubator question.



## Dark_Knight_of_the_Coop (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok,

I have 2 incubators going 10 days apart from each other. Incubator 1 is on day 19 with the rotator removed. 2 eggs were put in a day late on incubator 1, they were moved to incubator 2 which is on day 9 being rotated. I would like to bring back to bator 1 without the rotator but don't want to harm the original birds. Will this be ok?

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It should be fine.


----------



## Dark_Knight_of_the_Coop (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, 

someone had said not to disturb the bator after day 18. It will just be for about 5 seconds. There is a pip in one of the eggs in incubator 1. 

Looking forward day 21....


I'm batman


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It wasn't unusual for me to have a hatch staggered by a couple of days, I would pull the dried off peeps out and wait for the rest to hatch. Never seemed to have any affect at all.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a similar question......my dad opened my incubator on day 19 while one is pipped. He only opened for about 15 seconds but I'm worried he may have destroyed all of the eggs. Will I still have a successful hatch?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If everything else was right, it should have no effect. With 90% of the bators we have its necessary to open them to add water. That means loss of heat and humidity. 

I don't know how that whole thing got started but with my own experience it doesn't hold water.


----------

